# ISO Thai micro crab, Limnopilos naiyanetri



## millaf (Jun 1, 2021)

Does anyone know of where I could find some Thai micro crabs (Limnopilos naiyanetri) in Canada? I'm in BC but looking everywhere.

Thanks


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Try Shrimpfever


----------



## Starfish (Aug 18, 2020)

millaf said:


> Does anyone know of where I could find some Thai micro crabs (Limnopilos naiyanetri) in Canada? I'm in BC but looking everywhere.
> 
> Thanks


Shrimp fever has them


----------

